# Kombination gesucht für LED Streifen und Dali



## mnuesser (6 Februar 2019)

Hallo Freunde, ich habe in meinem Büro einen abgehangenen Deckenteil den ich gerne mit einem LED Streifen indirekt beleuchten möchte. 
Ich habe für eine Verkabelung mit 5x1,5mm gesorgt (Einzeladern), dass heisst Dali und dauerhaft 230V sind vorhanden. 
Jetzt suche ich zum einen einen RGBW Dimmer per Dali und ein entsprechender CV. 

Bei dem Streifen sind 12w/m angegeben max, ich habe 10m zu verbauen. 
Die Versorgungsspannung des Streifens ist mit 12V angegeben. 

Hat jemand Tips was ich einsetzen könnte?


----------



## mnuesser (7 Februar 2019)

Hi, hat sich mittlerweile erledigt, bin bei der Firma ElektroKon fündig geworden. 

Nehme da jetzt einen 4 Kanal Dali Dimmer mit 8A pro Kanal, und als Versorgung ein Meanwell 12V Netzteil mit 100W.


----------

